
Apple Takes on PayPal with Apple Pay on the Web - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/13/apple-takes-on-paypal-with-apple-pay-on-the-web/
======
suprgeek
So I need a secondary device to complete my Laptop/desktop Safari-only
purchase?

Not-likely.

~~~
mhurron
Apple Pay still needs an auth mechanism and that is still provided by the
iPhone as it is now. This is an expanding of the ways to use Apple Pay, not a
restricting.

It's unfortunate that iPhone users who are not also Mac users are left out.

~~~
aianus
> Apple Pay still needs an auth mechanism

Why? There's no auth mechanism on my credit card, I just autofill from
1Password and hit enter.

Why would you create a new internet payment system that's both more expensive
and less convenient than credit cards? It boggles the mind.

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "Why? There's no auth mechanism on my credit card, I just autofill from
1Password and hit enter."

I'm saying this as someone in the UK but to checkout online with my debit card
I use autofill, look up my CVC number as autofill doesn't hold that, then I
have to enter 3 characters from my password to pass the 'verified by Visa'
thing. With this I don't need to do any of that. It's much, much more
convenient as I always have my iPhone next to me anyway.

~~~
aianus
> look up my CVC number as autofill doesn't hold that

1Password will hold your number, expiry, CVC, name, as well as your billing
address. We don't have 'verified by visa' in North America so this seems like
a solution looking for a problem.

Edit:

Ok, we 'have' Verified by Visa, but it's not enforced and if you enroll in it
voluntarily to make your checkouts harder it's your own fault.

I've had Visa debit and credit cards in Canada and the US and it has never
been mandatory.

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "1Password will hold your number, expiry, CVC, name, as well as your
billing address."

Why should have to install another app just to make checkout easier?

>> "Ok, we 'have' Verified by Visa, but it's not enforced and if you enroll in
it voluntarily to make your checkouts harder it's your own fault."

It makes them more secure. You're sacrificing security for convenience when
you can have both.

~~~
aianus
> Why should have to install another app just to make checkout easier?

You shouldn't. Credit cards are broken. From the user perspective Apple Pay is
just as broken (you need to buy an iPhone/Mac and fiddle with both of them).
From the merchant/bank perspective it may or may not help fraud rates but as a
consumer _I don 't care_ unless they start offering discounts.

> You're sacrificing security for convenience when you can have both.

I'm sacrificing the bank/merchant's security (worth $0 to me) in order to gain
convenience for myself. If they want me to jump through hoops like this Apple
Pay thing to prove I'm not a fraudster they should give me a discount.

------
davidiach
Too bad it's not available in more countries.

~~~
Aaargh20318
It's not reallt a competitor to Paypal if you can'r actually use it.

I think Apple is way too US centric. Why launch Apple Pay in the US where
hardly any stores accept NFC payments when you could have launched in Europe
where NFC payment terminals are everywhere.

